# Hsa anyone used a Fleet Prep Kit?



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

I need to undergo a colonoscopy next Monday. My last one was 3 years ago. I have a new GI specialist, and his nurse called this morning with instructions that I follow the 72-hour regimen in Fleet Prep Kit #2. I have been extremely plugged up. I haven't used a Fleet prep kit before. She said this particular kit is a "heavy hitter." It scares me. Anyone with experience with the Fleet kits? Thanks. -Vicki


----------



## irrational_enigma (Aug 5, 2003)

You shouldn't be scared. IMO, the Fleet Prep wasn't that bad. Better than drinking the 100 gallons of stuff with the other prep. Just stay close to the bathroom and you'll be fine. If you're lucky, you get to do this in your own home. I had to do it in the hospital with my loving family members laughing at me! Really, not that bad though. Good luck.


----------



## shootingstarr (Sep 17, 2003)

I just had a colonscopy last week. It was my first (I am only 21) and I used the Fleet kit. That is the nasted stuff I have ever tasted. I literally had to keep from gagging it back up. I have a weak stomach so hopefully your experience will be better.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi everyone...Thanks for the replies so far. Just a short follow-up to my whining yesterday. Last night I went to my pharmacy and purchased a Fleet #2 prep kit, as ordered. Now I know what the nurse meant when she said the #2 is a "heavy hitter." The bag is huge! Whine, whine....


----------



## larrybird04530 (Feb 20, 2003)

Make sure you drink plenty of fluids before and during. WATER.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi, everyone...I had the colonoscopy yesterday and, thankfully, it turned out clean this time. Regarding the Fleet #2 prep kit, it was not as terrible as I feared it would be. Having a light diet over the last few days before the test made it easier. I was sooooo constipated that I needed to "lighten up." I get this every so often and it's not comfortable. Doing a 72-hour prep also helped. After roughly 48 hours, the liquid and tabs were well on their way to clearing me out. This made the large enema that I had to take at 5AM on the morning of the exam go easier on me. My GI doc's nurse recommended that I add some bicarb of soda to the enema, and that made it more soothing to my system. No picnic but I got through it better than I anticipated.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Isn't it amazing what we really can handle? I was a nervous wreck when I had to do that for a barium enema 4 years ago....luckily when i had my colonoscopy last year, i only needed to drink the phospha soda (disgusting but bearable...)glad to hear you were clean!


----------

